# Baby Tears? And what's this other plant?



## puppygirl13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a wad of plants I recently bought as "Baby Tears". Just wondering if it is Micranthemum umbrosum... I'm confused because I have seen other things called baby tears, or pearl grass. Just wondering what I've actually got. Some leaves are round and some are more pointy.

With flash, and 1.5 inch panda cory for reference:









Without flash:









Kinda closer:









And then this other plant I had in my tank last year. The plant did great in 1.5 wpg, off to the side, had nice light green, yellowish, reddish leaves, filled itself in nicely from one small stalk that someone sent me. When I asked the person what it was, she didn't know but said that it became a very bushy "busy" plant. It kind of looked like rotala, but the individual leaves were larger and further apart... It's the one at the far right in every pic, in front of the jungle vals. (Sorry, I took these pix long before I ever thought I would need to id this plant, and this tank is long gone.)

Full tank:









A bit closer up on the right in the vals:









Upper right corner, a few of the leaves:









I know it's a long shot, but I've searched through all the plants for sale on various online plant sellers, and haven't found any pictures that looked just like it. I thought maybe sunset hygro as it looks in low light?

Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, AKA baby tears. Nice plant.

Can you take a closeup of the second one? A shot of the crown of one of the stems would be great.


----------



## puppygirl13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry, that plant (along with the tank) became overrun with every type of algae there is, so when I moved I threw out all the plants and started over. 

If I can find my old memory card from my old camera, there might be more pix of it on there, but I might have lost that in the move, too... I'll post more pix if I do find it.


----------



## puppygirl13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> The first one is _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, AKA baby tears. Nice plant.


Oh, and thanks! I was hoping it would be Hemianthus micranthemoides, the googled pix I found of it look beautiful.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't forget to check out APC's Plantfinder. It has some good infromation and pictures on a variety of aquatic plants.

-John N.


----------



## puppygirl13 (Apr 21, 2007)

John N. said:


> Don't forget to check out APC's Plantfinder. It has some good infromation and pictures on a variety of aquatic plants.
> 
> -John N.


Hey thanks. I just took a look through all the plants there, and the closest to my old plant on there was ludwigia brevipes, though I thought the tips of the leaves were much more pointed and on mine they were more rounded. I googled the ludwigia and many of the pictures that came up looked quite a bit different than the plant I had.

Perhaps I should just look up the person who originally sent it to me and ask her to send me some more...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

puppygirl13 said:


> ludwigia brevipes


that was my initial guess, with an odd leaf structure/form


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The second plant looks like Hygrophila polysperma, var. ceylon. The thin stem and the long internodes look about right for that.


----------



## puppygirl13 (Apr 21, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> The second plant looks like Hygrophila polysperma, var. ceylon. The thin stem and the long internodes look about right for that.


After googling Hygrophila polysperma, many of the pictures show the exact right leaf structure but wrong coloration, or the right coloring but slightly off leaf structure... But I think you're right, I think it is some kind of hygro polysperma. Thanks!


----------

